# Article: What is the difference between Failures and Setbacks?



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Failure Or Setback?

* Have you ever failed or made a mistake? Have you ever not hit the goal you were shooting for? Good, then this is for you. The fact that you have failed is proof that you are not finished. Failures and mistakes can be a bridge, not a barricade to success. Failure may look like a fact, but it is just an opinion. Successful people believe that mistakes are just feedback. It is not how far you fall, but how high you bounce that makes all the difference.
*
Four Steps To Rebound From A Setback*


*Remember That No **One** Is Immune To Setbacks** - *Everyone makes mistakes. Even the greatest athletes do not make the plays every time. Lance Berkman does not hit home runs every time. David Carr does not throw touchdown passes every time.(ok .. bad example ..grin) Even Michael Jordan did not make every shot. The only perfect person who never failed was Jesus Christ - and face it, you are not Him!* "Anyone who refuses to admit his mistakes can never be successful. But if he confesses and forsakes them, he gets another chance." Proverbs. 28:13 (LB)*
*Discover What Went Wrong** - *Failure is a great teacher, but it is not our undertaker. Failure is a delay, not a defeat. A successful person is big enough to admit his mistakes, smart enough to profit from them and strong enough to correct them. Ask yourself some questions: What went wrong? Did I not plan well? Did I miss something or have the wrong goal? What could I have done different? Find out what when wrong - then fix it!
*Learn the Lesson **and** Forget the Details** - *When you learn what was wrong, make it right. Shore up your weak spots. Vernon Sander says_, "Experience is a hard teacher because she gives the test first, then the lesson afterwards."_ Experience is what you get when you are looking for something else. The experience of failure will always make you bitter or better. The choice is yours. The good news is that God has no plans that end in failure for His Children. *"I will bless you with a future filled with hope - a future of success, not of suffering." Jeremiah 29:11 (CEV)*
*Do Not Give Up!** - *Do not sit out just because you have failed. Do no quit. You will probably learn more from your failures than you ever will by your success. Success consists of getting up just one time more than you fell down. "You don't drown by falling in the water; you drown by staying there." So get up and go on! *"Forget what is behind, and struggle for what is ahead. Run toward the goal so that one can win the prize! Philippians 3:13-14 (para)*
 _What is the difference between Failure and A Setback? Just One Thing: _*QUITTING! So, Do Not Give up!

*Also - I have started posting again on a blog I started a while back. It is a blog about books that I have recently read - and I give a short review about what I thought about the books. If you care to, you can take a look here.

Have a great week guys!
Mark


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

keep up the good work and God bless you.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Well said and a great start to my day. Thanks!


----------



## uncleray (May 28, 2005)

*Thank you Mark*

I've been struggling with a business that I love but has driven me crazy in so many ways that I had begun to think I should just give it up. I've asked God to tell me what I should do for the last six months but alas I haven't seen any burning bushes that would talk to me. I was reading the forum and thinking of a way to ask you guys how God talks to us and I saw Mark's post and it was like "Well, you asked. So here's your answer."

This is a great forum and a source of daily strength for me.
Thank you all.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

It's good to see you here on the Food for the Soul forum, Uncle Ray. Keep on reading, praying, and posting up!


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Didn't get a chance to turn on the PC yesterday but got it today. Followed all the links and it is challenging, and had to look up some words.  Terrific. Really like your post. Good stuff. More!!


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*comments*

Uncle Ray ... thanks for the kind words. After reading your response - I lifted you and your business up in my prayers this morning. I prayed that God would give you both strenght and wisdom for your continuing journey.

For the rest of the responses - guys I appreciate knowing that these articles are speaking to your heart. I really appreciate your comments and encouragement.

Have a great day guys!
Mark


----------



## uncleray (May 28, 2005)

daparson said:


> Uncle Ray ... thanks for the kind words. After reading your response - I lifted you and your business up in my prayers this morning. I prayed that God would give you both strenght and wisdom for your continuing journey.


Mark....Thank you. That means more than you will ever know. I shall keep you and all on this forum in my daily prayers.


----------



## uncleray (May 28, 2005)

daparson said:


> Uncle Ray ... thanks for the kind words. After reading your response - I lifted you and your business up in my prayers this morning. I prayed that God would give you both strenght and wisdom for your continuing journey.
> Mark


Mark,
Just a little update. When I made my post I was facing a week I dreaded. We had equipment problems that had us two days behind schedule and were going to be short handed this week and I was stressed to the max. "Somehow" the people that had planned to be out showed up and put in the max effort. The repairman got everything fixed (expensive but fixed). Our business picked up enough to cover the cost of repairs and leave a little cushion. And we caught up on production by today. I am worn out but relaxed today.

I just wanted to let you know how much you helped me. Just knowing that someone who doesn't know me prayed for me gave me strength to do what I needed to do and God did the rest.

Ray


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Isn't it refreshing when the Spirit of God steps in and accomplishes what we cannot accomplish in our own strength?! What a marvelous God we serve. His mercy endures forever.

Bless you for posting how God has blessed you in response to prayer. Awesome.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Great!*



uncleray said:


> Mark, I just wanted to let you know how much you helped me. Just knowing that someone who doesn't know me prayed for me gave me strength to do what I needed to do and God did the rest.
> 
> Ray


Ray

I am thrilled and flattered at what God in your life this week. However, I am sure there were more prayers than just mine offered on your behalf this week. There are some wonderful people here on 2cool that deeply care for the people here. As my great grandfather used to say, "These are good folk!"

I am sure that others will continue to keep you in their prayers - but please know that for the next 6 weeks - each Monday morning there will be at least one guy lifting you and your business up to the Lord. I will pray that God gives your both wisdom in the decisions you make and the strength to carry them out.

Take Care my Friend!
Mark


----------



## BowlingForFish (Apr 7, 2006)

What a good thread. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## uncleray (May 28, 2005)

Thank you Mark and any others that prayed for me. It's still busy.:biggrin:
And no problems this week.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Good folk indeed.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Y'all please pray for me and my friend Shanna. She is in a wheelchair because of Spina Bifida and one leg got an infection that cant be healed. It is either being amputated or has already been. I know she is severely hurting emotionally even if she cant be physically from the waist down. 

TayTay


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Our prayers for TayTay1887 and Shanna are being posted on a separate thread at this link:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=566397#post566397


----------

